# Please help!!!!!!



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

How long should I wait for temps to come up after adding eggs? Was holding steady @ 99.5 now after eggs went in been @ 96.6 for about 4 hrs. How long should it take? Should I adjust the temp?


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Were your eggs very cold when you placed them in the incubator? That could be why it's taking so long. Technically, your bator should return to temp within a shorter period.


----------

